#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Dark data a risk for business!!!

## Adiza

Dark data is *data that an organization collects but doesn't use*.They are:

Call notes & meeting minutesPresentations, research & reportsEmail conversationsCustomer and account informationService tickets & customer complaintsKnowledge base articlesSimply any kind of documents
There may be more dark data than regular data. Businesses save these data although there is no need for an immediate use. *These data can cause losses related to information security and compliance of business*. Discuss some of the risks related with dark data and how to over come this problem?

----------

